# Vaping before surgery



## Franky

Hi dudes,

I've got a wisdom tooth operation on Thursday that requires me to be put under anesthetic. Should I stop vaping til then from today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Best to check with the doctor/surgeon

But I had a hernia op a few years ago when I was still smoking - and if I recall correctly, all they said was no eating or drinking a certain number of hours before the op. I was not told anything about smoking though. I think I did not have a smoke the morning of the op. So I had my last cigarette before going to sleep the night before. The op was at about 11am. All was fine.

Maybe @DoC can comment on this one?


----------



## VapingSquid

I had a benign tumour removed from my jaw / chin and I vaped walking out of the hospital, if anything it had a positive placebo / calming effect  - Just my experience

Edit: The only thing I would be careful about is pulling too hard - like you would with a straw, as this puts pressure on the stitches.


----------



## BuzzGlo

nicotine is a vasoconstrictor. You should not smoke or vape nic for 4 hours (half life of nic) before this type of surgery and 3 days after. You need to bleed to fill the space left form where the teeth use to be. It then coagulates and forms something to fill that space. Dry sockets is the condition that is possibly caused by having nic in your system. 

I'm not a doc or have any medical qualification but thats what I recall the surgeon said about smoking after that surgery. Best of luck with the surgery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Franky

Surgery is gonna cost me 10k  - thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Rob Fisher

I vaped before the op right up until they wheeled me in for the sinus op... and then I vaped in my hospital bed once they chased my wife home. 

Yip this is not a cheap exercise going into a hospital... my sinus op cost R21,000!  Happily I got most back from my Medical Aid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I vaped before the op right up until they wheeled me in for the sinus op... and then I vaped in my hospital bed once they chased my wife home.
> 
> Yip this is not a cheap exercise going into a hospital... my sinus op cost R21,000!  Happily I got most back from my Medical Aid.



And we saw the photos to prove you were vaping as soon as you could in your hospital bed!!
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Afaik the issue with smoking before an operation was that it raises your blood pressure, not sure if vaping does or not.


----------



## deepest

Wait until you have a premature baby and get whacked with a R300 000.00 medical bill ................twice to boot  
Thank god i had medical aid that came to the party under PMB Prescribed minimum benifits. Paid both cases in full


----------



## Rob Fisher

deepest said:


> Wait until you have a premature baby and get whacked with a R300 000.00 medical bill ................twice to boot
> Thank god i had medical aid that came to the party under PMB Prescribed minimum benifits. Paid both cases in full



Wait till your daughter is in a head on collision and is in a coma and the bills exceed two million rand and the medical aid tell you to bugger off when the bills exceed R365,000.


----------



## annemarievdh

Franky said:


> Hi dudes,
> 
> I've got a wisdom tooth operation on Thursday that requires me to be put under anesthetic. Should I stop vaping til then from today?



I went under for my wisdom teeth and a couple other's, and vaped up to they wheeled me in. You will have no problems, well I didn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky

annemarievdh said:


> I went under for my wisdom teeth and a couple other's, and vaped up to they wheeled me in. You will have no problems, well I didn't.


The funny thing is if you look at the supplied documentation they STRESS that the patient must not smoke for at least 6 weeks before the operation  I just had a good vape now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Franky said:


> The funny thing is if you look at the supplied documentation they STRESS that the patient must not smoke for at least 6 weeks before the operation  I just had a good vape now



Jip they do. But I have a friend being the head of the dentist office I went to and she is one of my converts. She and the dentist told me I can vape just as lang as I don't vape while my gums are still open down to the jaw bone. It can case bigger problems. Luckily they grow shut pretty quickly.


----------

